# Help me clean my shower!



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

The SO is a logger so he is extra dirty. Oil, grease, sap, wood chips, sweat, dirt...

He showers every day while the boys and I every other day.

It stays dirty.. Even when I clean it.

Hes terrible about leaving dirty soap bubbles to dry all over the walls, on the seats, on the door..
Ill wipe them away but the soap scum "collects and holds" grime. 


Id like a quick to-do to keep it clean while Im showering. 
Ive tried baking soda, but you still have to scrub pretty good to get the grime away.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Once you get it clean, put a squeegee in there, and make him use it every time he's done.. takes 30 seconds, and helps a lot..


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Good ol' white vinegar. Open the window and turn on the fan first. LOL! Spray the shower down and let it sit for half and hour or so. Wipe and rinse. Once clean, just mist with vinegar after each shower and you shouldn't have scum problem anymore.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I've tried putting a sponge in there and telling him to wipe it down 
....not! 


I'll give the vinegar a try!


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

Comet! Use the powder. Rinse the shower, sprinkle comet all over, let it sit a minute and then scrub with a rag. It doesn't take a lot of scrubbing, just a bit more than wiping it off and everything will be sparkling white. I love comet soooo sooo much!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I use blue Dawn and white vinegar! I use 1 cup of Dawn to a gal. Of vinegar. I pour it into a cheap spray bottle. Spray it down or pour it onto a rag soaking the entire surface . Let it sir for 15 min. Then wipe it down with a damp rag. Rise ...I use it for everything grease dish, clothes, carpet sinks, stove and I pour 1/2 cup into my mop bucket fill with hot water.. I you might want to scrub it with a brush the first time .. but I leave it in the shower and clean it as needed ..


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

TenBusyBees said:


> Good ol' white vinegar. Open the window and turn on the fan first. LOL! Spray the shower down and let it sit for half and hour or so. Wipe and rinse. Once clean, just mist with vinegar after each shower and you shouldn't have scum problem anymore.


Agree with the vinegar. Works great!

Jim


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I use toilet bowl cleaner or the Zep shower cleaner from HomeDepot.

It will take awhile but I use an exfoliating scrubby to wipe the cleaner on and then leave it for awhile. Come back apply more and wipe around. Leave soak. Come back with the damp exfoliating scrubby and wipe it around. Most everything ought to be off by now. Scrub and rinse.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Caution...Comet is NOT for use with fiberglass shower/tubs. It will scratch the surface and damage it.
The good quality microfiber cleaning cloths work well on showers, and I like soft n scrub with bleach. I read somewhere that hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, and a couple drops of Dawn make a good shower cleaner, but haven't tried it yet.
Your SO sounds a lot like my dh, only the issue at my house is the floor! EVERY FLOOR! He tracks in gunk in the treads of his boots all the time, and will NOT take them off at the door (takes too long to do that just to run inside for a minute) and it drives me crazy...LOL. I "dream" about what it'd be like to only have to sweep/mop once every 3 or 4 days. I "banned" carpet from our house years ago, because of it. Good luck!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Queen Bee said:


> I use blue Dawn and white vinegar! I use 1 cup of Dawn to a gal. Of vinegar. I pour it into a cheap spray bottle. Spray it down or pour it onto a rag soaking the entire surface . Let it sir for 15 min. Then wipe it down with a damp rag. Rise ...I use it for everything grease dish, clothes, carpet sinks, stove and I pour 1/2 cup into my mop bucket fill with hot water.. I you might want to scrub it with a brush the first time .. but I leave it in the shower and clean it as needed ..


This is what I do as well. But I do it with a twist that has literally changed my bathroom cleaning life: I fill one of those dish scrubbers that holds detergent inside with 1/2 vinegar and 1/2 dish detergent. OH MY!! I just do a littl scrubbing in a different area every day. Never have the problems with mold or dirt like before!!! So easy! I give these as presents--that's how passionate I am about this.!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Have you tried changing soap bars? Anything with titanium oxide will leave a horrible scum. I read where one family used Dreft. Wet a washcloth, but the Dreft on, and wash. Also, clear soaps will tend to leave much less scum, possibly because they do not have the titanium oxide.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

We have only a fiberglass shower. While we're not generally getting as dirty as your hubby, the shower does get dirty over time.

What we use is Magic Eraser. It doesn't take a whole lot to keep it clean. It's a whole lot more work to clean it once it gets dirty.

We have one of those in the shower most of the time and every couple of weeks, I generally make a pass over the thing. In your case, maybe a couple of times a week would be enough to keep after it.

I haven't tried the vinegar thing. That might work well, too. (?)

Good luck!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Maura said:


> Have you tried changing soap bars? Anything with titanium oxide will leave a horrible scum. I read where one family used Dreft. Wet a washcloth, but the Dreft on, and wash. Also, clear soaps will tend to leave much less scum, possibly because they do not have the titanium oxide.


I use all natural soap bars I make, but maybe the shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

There is a product called "Clean Shower" http://www.walmart.com/ip/Urm-Store...nt-Clean-Shower-Daily-Shower-Cleaner/15137664 that might work for you - you spray it on after showering and it keeps things clean. If you could make your logger spray this on each time it would keep things much better. Another product is Wet and Forget - see http://wetandforget.com/product_wet_and_forget_shower.html We used Clean Shower years back when we had a glass shower door and it seemed to work.


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

I second the dawn and white vinegar. It works.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I tried CleanShower a while back. Didn't seem to do a thing except it gave this little smell, kinda like the spot free rinse at the carwash. I think I went through 3 spray bottles of the stuff and finally decided it was a waste of money for me as the dirt was building up again. If I gotta scrub it anyway, the heck with spending money on some spray that wasn't doing it's job.

To each their own.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Should I let the dawn/vinegar soak for the first cleaning?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Yes I would let it soak for a little bit, maybe 15mins-a half hour or so. I use this spray on my appliances, sinks, tub and toilet. Does a great job.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My daughter in law makes my son shower in the basement or outside in warm weather, he restores old cars so he is dirty and can not come in the house he has to go in the basement shower or at least strip or change clothes in the basement before coming up stairs, no I am not kidding, could not belive it when I saw him coming out of the basement in a towel. Reminds me of the lady that asked how to get rid of ring around thecolar she was told to tell her husband towash his neck.


----------

